# Different Strains



## Badali05 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey There,

I have been doing quite a bit of research with regards to different strains of marijuana, not to say I am an expert or anything, but doing so has allowed me to kind of narrow down as far as which one's will work best for my current setup.  My question for you guys is which of the following would you suggest and how is the smell of each kind of weed?  Smell is a fairly big isse for me btw. 

So far I have narrowed my next grow to the following:
-Grapefruit (http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?recnumber=698)
-Honeymoon (http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?recnumber=315)
-MP5K (http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?recnumber=745) 

Also, would you guys suggest growing only 1 kind of herb at a time, since different strains of weed tend to fluxuate in size I wouldn't want to get one that would outgrow the other and in turn block it's light, since I dont have alot of height to work with.

Thanks Aagain, Derek


----------

